# Would Like To Adopt British Short Hair



## chinaRose (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello everyone - I haven't posted here before so I hope I am getting this right. 

I'm looking to adopt an adult British Short Hair cat - he or she would be a single, indoors pet who would be giving a loving and warm home. Although I don't have a pet at the moment I am an experienced pet owner.

We are in the West Yorkshire area. 

I'm searching a few places out online and thought this lovely forum would be worth a shot too. :thumbup1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Try these the breed rescues; contact the breed clubs such as British Shorthair Cat Club - there is a list of British Shorthairs on this club website up for rehoming British Shorthair Kittens


----------



## chinaRose (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you for this info :thumbup1:

I have a few things to follow up today so fingers crossed...


----------

